# Our Family Wizard vs Custody Xchange: anyone use these?



## Tillaan (Nov 24, 2016)

Searched and didnt find much recent info on these so I figured I'd ask in a new thread:

Anyone have opinions on *Our Family Wizard* or *Custody X Change*?

OFW is subscription based, looks like it handles everything from within the app. Custody schedule, email, expenses you name it but it costs like $100 a year per parent.

custodyxchange is a one time purchase if you upgrade, free version does everything but will not export the final product.

Anyone here use/used these and care to share their thoughts?


----------



## Problem Solver (Feb 20, 2017)

There's a new subscription based app coming in the next few months. It will address all the key areas divorced parents face, including custody sharing, finances, communication with ex-spouse, etc. It will have a beautiful user interface and be easy to use anytime, anywhere.


----------



## ResignedWife (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd be curious to know people's thoughts on these two programs as well, since these were the two that made the short list of possible programs for my husband and I to use.


----------



## Tillaan (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok I used custody exchange to write up a parenting plan and at the very least if you download it and open it the parenting plan has so many options in it for things to put in yours it's a great resource for that. It allows you to check boxes to include things and enter your restrictions in boxes and it types it all up. I hand typed mine copying it to avoid paying for the software but I'm not actually using mine for a real parenting plan. It's going to be a wish list my attorney gets to keep. 

Overall I thought it worked very well for making the document and the schedule and gave me a ton of ideas on what to include in mine. I put everything and the kitchen sink in it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark99 (Apr 27, 2020)

I tried OFW but was disappointed with ow difficult it is to use. Switched to an app called Zimplified.


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

I use OFW w/my XW. It's written into our divorce decree. I haven't found it to be too difficult to use, once you get used to the interface. It's not as simple as (for example) MS Outlook if you're used to that, but getting the hang of everything was only a matter of spending 5-10 minutes playing with it.

The biggest benefit, that I can see, is that my XW is aware it's admissable in court here, w/out needing to authenticate it, as one would with emails or texts, so she is generally on her best behavior while using it. 

We still communicate with texts and emails for minor communications like calling to say goodnight to our child, but use OFW to keep an "official record" on things like summer possession requests, tennis & piano lessons for our child, tax documents, etc. 

For me, keeping the peace is worth the ~$100 annual subscription cost.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zombie thread... closing it.


----------

